# purple corky kicked bucket



## ronzzzz46 (Jan 16, 2012)

My purple corky finger was smellin bad when opened bag that arrived from florida fish store, the guy said rinse it off and see if it will be ok, i did and now my ammonia is high in tank 0.50, i took the (DEAD)purple corky out and did a 1/3 water change, other items i bought like the feather duster,,it spit off its feathers, and the peppermint shrimp a couple of them shed skin, and the pink Tipped Haitian Reef Anemone also shed and is retracted in, kinda gettin worried!! temp,ph,salinity,nitrite ok but nitrate little high also phosphate,


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea, kinda sucks when that happens. Just try and get your water in order and hope for the best.


----------



## ronzzzz46 (Jan 16, 2012)

I checked water this morning again and ammonia and nitrate still high, i figured a 3rd of water change would help!! i just added instant ocean nitrate reducer, hoping this will help lower nitrate.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Your better off changing 50% 3 days in a row.


----------

